# Trigano Tribute 650 - where to source spare parts?



## 117481 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have recently started renting out my new TT 650 - and the second person to hire it managed to hit a boulder and break the trim on the nearside (the long thin piece of trim under the main body and above the step). The garage quoting for the insurance claim is having HUGE difficulty finding anywhere he can even get a quote from - let alone a spare part. Please can anyone help - who / where can I get TT 650 spares from. Thanks Susan


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*trims on Trigano Tributes*

Hi,

we had the same problem with ours - boulder hit it and cracked it.
We contacted, I think it was Ci, got a quote for a replacement skirt - which was horrendous. It also comes in white and you then have to spray it.

My husband removed the skirt, the van looks better without it, however with a soldering iron, some plastic melted on from white plastic wool cones etc. he repaired this successfully, we got a spray for it, replaced it, he used a black mastic on it, bingo, skirt is fine. You can just see a scratch on it at the step, time taken but very little cost.

I previously printed a message about this on www.tribby.co.uk entitled Watch your Skirts. Should have the price on that.

Good luck,
Jacobite


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*trims on Trigano Tributes*

Hi,

sorry posted same thing twice.


----------

